# Bow tilting during shot



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

As I go though my shot I have a problem with my bow starting to tilt top limb to left rh shooter. Have tried moving side bar in and out with little help. Ideas on things to try?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

let me see if i got this right, your a right handed shooter and you cant the bow to the left ?


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Cants as I'm going though the shot starts out plumb


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

could be a few things#1 you might be using a high wrist hand position that causes more muscles to engage thus makes more tension.#2 you also could be rolling the shoulder.#3 you might have a poor grip.#4you might have a bow with a grip that makes you put to much hand in it and its not relaxed#5or just the opposite not enough hand you have the thumb on the grip applying torque.#6 you could be pushing the bow adding torque .#7 you might be tilting the head also .#8you could be loosing back tension and creeping forward allowing more push not having equal pressure on both hands...the bow should move STRAIGHT forward.#9 you may have a bent wrist.. you need to identify the cause.. i would recommend to use coaches eye its a free down load for most smart phones. at first i was thinking you had a natural cant. but you say you start out fine so here is my .02 i could probably think of a few more. but without seeing you shoot this is what i think you might be doing. hope this helps mike.:shade:


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

mike 66 said:


> could be a few things#1 you might be using a high wrist hand position that causes more muscles to engage thus makes more tension.#2 you also could be rolling the shoulder.#3 you might have a poor grip.#4you might have a bow with a grip that makes you put to much hand in it and its not relaxed#5or just the opposite not enough hand you have the thumb on the grip applying torque.#6 you could be pushing the bow adding torque .#7 you might be tilting the head also .#8you could be loosing back tension and creeping forward allowing more push not having equal pressure on both hands...the bow should move STRAIGHT forward.#9 you may have a bent wrist.. you need to identify the cause.. i would recommend to use coaches eye its a free down load for most smart phones. at first i was thinking you had a natural cant. but you say you start out fine so here is my .02 i could probably think of a few more. but without seeing you shoot this is what i think you might be doing. hope this helps mike.:shade:


Thanks mike. Will look at those things.


----------

